# Looking For Great Fitting Breches



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm not plus sized, so I hope I'm not stepping on any toes. However, I know Smartpak has some nice breeches that may fit you. Free returns on sized stuff and they offer plus sizes of their own breech line. The pipers are really nice. I ordered a pair and I loved all the wonderful details, but couldn't do the low rise of the regular sized ones. The plus sized ones are mid rise, so you'd hopefully be fine. 

https://www.smartpakequine.com/piper-plus-full-seat-breeches-by-smartpak-10946p

https://www.smartpakequine.com/brad...eat Jeans Breeches by SmartPak-_-NA&cm_vc=Rec

They also carry things from fuller fillies: 
https://www.smartpakequine.com/search/search?searchTerm=fuller fillies&ck=c

Also, the rule of thumb is 20+ jean size for breeches, but it depends a little on your build and the cut of the breeches.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Irideon has nice ones. They were worth every penny. They only lasted a year  I ripped them while dismounting. They got caught on the hook of the safety stirrup.

But go for smartpak. Great return policies and have hearf great things about them. Waiting for mine to come in.


----------



## LemonZeus (Oct 6, 2013)

Subbing!


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

This is me. I wear a size 40, but I think I could do size 38 depending on the fit. My old tuff rider ones were a bit to loose on me.

Also, smartpak own brand go on sale sometimes. Mine went from a 100 to 28 bucks. So watch out for deals. Honestly, you're not big at all. I would try a 32 or 34 with you.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions, guys! I'll look into Smartpak. I have shopped with them before, and I agree they are fantastic!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

if a "muffin top" is your main fit issue, a breech with the least tight waist is your best bet. * Boinks *has full seat, plus sized, and I think you would need a 2x, but maybe ok with a 1x. the waist band is not hard or tight. they are about 85$.


----------



## Rideordie112 (Dec 7, 2013)

I really love the piper knee patch breeches by smartpak for schooling, and I use tailored sportsmans for show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream (Nov 12, 2011)

I wear about a size 20-22 in jeans and my breech size is 38.You sound similar to my Mums build, but I dont remember what size she got. I remember she had trouble with length haha all of them were a bit long.


----------

